# Appropriate bad names



## OGKushman (Mar 20, 2011)

Lets play a game. Anything goes. Just try to keep it free of real bad words. Somewhat "clean" if you will... 

Give me your best shot!


here is mine:

Ziplock Fart Sniffer



:rofl:


----------



## Irish (Mar 20, 2011)

poo butt weasel snatch... (quote from chef)


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Mar 20, 2011)

Since my twins are at the age that they repeat everything, I have to watch what I say.  And I can have a pretty foul mouth without even realizing it.  

I'll say a lot of "son of a Beeeeeeee" when I catch myself about to drop something worse.

Or, "fujiggidy" instead of an F bomb.


----------



## Wetdog (Mar 20, 2011)

Twink=combo of Twit and Dink.

I think I first used it to describe Paris Hilton, or maybe Lindsey Lohan.

Wet


----------



## dman1234 (Mar 20, 2011)

Wetdog said:
			
		

> Twink=combo of Twit and Dink.
> 
> I think I first used it to describe Paris Hilton, or maybe Lindsey Lohan.
> 
> Wet


 


:giggle: I think Twink has an entirely different meaning for some.


----------



## Wetdog (Mar 20, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> :giggle: I think Twink has an entirely different meaning for some.



Oh lord! I'm an old guy, what did I miss? I've never heard it used.:doh: 

Wet


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 20, 2011)

bahahaaaaa

"Twink or twinkie is a gay slang term describing a young or young-looking gay man (in his late teens or early twenties) with a slender build, little or no body hair, and no facial hair.[4][5] In some societies, the term chick or chicken is preferred.[6] The related term twinkle-toes, which implies that a man is effeminate, tends to be used in a derogatory manner.[7] The terms can be complimentary or pejorative.[8][9]"


----------



## StoneyBud (Mar 20, 2011)

Ya riggle snappin melon muncher!

If said in the right cadence and emphasis, its guaranteed to make the little ones laugh. Especially if a finger poke in the belly is used with it.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 20, 2011)

chef = twinkie:rofl:


----------



## Locked (Mar 20, 2011)

Thangina, thunt, and thatch....
Assmonkey, tard, chicken head, skank...
Punknuts, Peckerhead, Bastitch,  Oh snap....

Just a few


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 20, 2011)

:rofl: hammy what about the worst of all?!




Schwagg Smoker


----------



## Locked (Mar 20, 2011)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> :rofl: hammy what about the worst of all?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh man....that is a nasty word and a nastier situation.....so glad I am not stuck puffing on Schwagg. 

Oh and my wife's favorite curse word substitute is nozzle....it used to be proceeded by the word douche but has been shortened to just nozzle. Loads of Nozzles round my way come summer time here at the Jersey Shore. They are called Bennys.....no offense to our own Benny.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 20, 2011)

Weed Licker


----------



## StoneyBud (Mar 20, 2011)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> Weed Licker


 
Dude, that hurt me.....Hahahahahaahahahaha


----------



## Runbyhemp (Mar 20, 2011)

Toe Rag (always liked this one myself)

The definition derives from old England where convicts used to tie bits of shirt around their toes and feet as a make shift sock, hence "toe rag" means scoundrel, criminal, thief, indencent/unlawful person etc.


----------



## Hick (Mar 21, 2011)

I love deep fried twinkies.. you guys just gotta ruin it for me, doncha'....:ignore:


----------



## Mutt (Mar 21, 2011)

Deep fried twinkies...that's a southern thang. :hubba: you should try a deep fried pickle...things are killer.
"pollen puffer" is one I have seen on the forums b4 LOL
nickname for the newb that tries to get high off the male plant.
could be viewed as a form of twink i guess :rofl:


----------



## TexasMonster (Mar 21, 2011)

Mutt said:
			
		

> Deep fried twinkies...that's a southern thang. :hubba: you should try a deep fried pickle...things are killer.
> "pollen puffer" is one I have seen on the forums b4 LOL
> nickname for the newb that tries to get high off the male plant.
> could be viewed as a form of twink i guess :rofl:


The absolute best thing I have ever tasted deep fried was a pork spare rib. My goodness, now I have to go to the fridge and make a brisket sandwich.


----------



## Mutt (Mar 21, 2011)

They had deep fried butter at the fair last year....tried a bite was addictively good but my heart kept acting weird when i even looked at it, Also felt arteries start to close. :holysheep:


----------



## StoneyBud (Mar 21, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> I love deep fried twinkies.. you guys just gotta ruin it for me, doncha'....:ignore:


 
First the sheep. Now the Twinkies....Hick, Hick, Hick...What are we going to do with you?


----------



## StoneyBud (Mar 21, 2011)

Mutt said:
			
		

> They had deep fried butter at the fair last year....tried a bite was addictively good but my heart kept acting weird when i even looked at it, Also felt arteries start to close. :holysheep:


 

Deep Fried Butter, $50,000 per/order.

Comes with a free heart bypass.

A patient man's suicide.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 21, 2011)

No good cotton headed ninny muggins!

oh and any1 ever try a deep fried snickers? Waaay evil.


----------



## the chef (Mar 21, 2011)

Irish said:
			
		

> poo butt weasel snatch... (quote from chef)


 
Ya stole mine! Let's see we got .....dog faced bannana patch, Troutsniffer, 5knuckleshuffler, juiceboxjones, 4u2chickenchoke, C-hick TheHumpGodess, Samoanthong(for KK), 2doggiestyle, yoMojavemamasita, Rosebutt, Gone2thedoc, Marpeed, Spank Don, Melvined.........SMUTT, Stonebone, 7creamthighs, Ozzydioreah, .......


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 21, 2011)

Excuse me  Rosebutt?


----------



## TexasMonster (Mar 21, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Excuse me  Rosebutt?


(smiley)


----------



## the chef (Mar 21, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Excuse me Rosebutt?


 
:hubba: :hubba: :hubba:


----------



## Irish (Mar 22, 2011)

boot licker 

pencil rick the bug mucker

restless rosie

:holysheep:


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 22, 2011)

Goat Roper 

Faulty Sheep Vaulter <-just made that one up :rofl:

and the worst one for today


HICK


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 22, 2011)

though im liking ozzydiorehea


----------



## RottenTreat (Mar 22, 2011)

Hmmm How bout

Knob Gobbling Turd Burglar


----------



## Hick (Mar 22, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Excuse me  Rosebutt?



Don't let 'em get "atcha" there Rosey.  You know what they say.."A Rose by any other name still smells like a Rose"  ..................................... but then, I suppose so does a butt..... hmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## the chef (Mar 22, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> Don't let 'em get "atcha" there Rosey. You know what they say.."A Rose by any other name still smells like a Rose" ..................................... but then, I suppose so does a butt..... hmmmmmmmmmm


:giggle: :giggle:  A joke.....by Hick! Don't squeeze the charmin!


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 22, 2011)

but then, I suppose so does a butt..... hmmmmmmmmmm



That didn't help Hick.


----------



## Hick (Mar 22, 2011)

the chef said:
			
		

> :giggle: :giggle:  A joke.....by Hick! Don't squeeze the charmin!



yea, well don't quit your day job there _Mr. Whipple_...:rofl:


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 24, 2011)

Giant Cock


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 24, 2011)

Hicks a Goat Licker.


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 26, 2011)

Hot dog swallower


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Mar 27, 2011)

:giggle: Chum guzzling gutter slut, lint licker, poke-a-haunt-***, felch, G. W. Bush, and the worst of all;


Limp noodle man junk muncher:giggle::rofl:


----------



## animal454 (Mar 27, 2011)

Turd Burglar..


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 27, 2011)

Fudge Packer 



Hershey Squirter



eww


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Mar 27, 2011)

Poopy pusher, snatch blaster, Courtney Love, hangnail toe jam, pole smoker, backward pogoist, anal ejection artist (just thought of that), and maybe....


OsamaObamaYomama!(just made that up to) :rofl:


----------

